# Flogas Supply Charge Increase



## DMcL1971 (7 Jul 2011)

I received my Flogas bill yesterday (I'm on option B) and my supply charge has increased from 16.44c a day to 23.01c a day. I rang Flogas and they said they had increased their charges and had sent out notification to their customers in the last few weeks. I never received any such notification, did anyone here receive it? The lower rate is still show on their website and it mentions no price rise for existing customers.


----------



## DMcL1971 (7 Jul 2011)

I spoke with someone in Flogas this afternoon. They said they have increased the supply charge for their existing customers but have left it at the lower rate for new customers. They also said they expect gas prices to rise again in October for all providers.


----------



## PolkaDot (12 Jul 2011)

Are they allowed to do that without giving you proper notification?

I switched to Flogas last month but have yet to receive my first bill. If the standing charge is higher than what the website shows, then surely that's false advertising.

I assume I'll be treated as a new customer? I wonder how long it will be before they bump me up to the higher charge and are they allowed to do that!?!


----------



## theresa1 (12 Jul 2011)

PolkaDot wait until you get your bill. My charges are each kwh 3.3410, carbon each kwh .2770 and supply each day is 16.4400 cent before v.a.t.

I am a Customer a few year's now and managed to get them to put me on the new customer's rate a few month's back. I am so happy to be away from Bord Gais.


----------



## PolkaDot (14 Jul 2011)

theresa1 said:


> I am a Customer a few year's now and managed to get them to put me on the new customer's rate a few month's back.



How did you manage that?


----------



## theresa1 (17 Jul 2011)

Rang up Flogas and told them I wanted the same rate as new customer's. They would not budge at first but eventually they agreed. It's very time consuming but you have to keep on top of these companies.

I understand they all have offers from time to time but as an exisiting customer of a shop would you be happy to pay €1.50 for bread rubbing shoulder with a new customer that get's the bread for only a €1 - of course you wouldnt.


----------



## Laoisa (19 Jul 2011)

This is interesting I rang them this morning for new customer quotes they qouted 00.34 per kilo wat hour & 00.27 carbon charge + € 10 standard charge. Their standard charge is lower than airtricity which is 59.25 per month ESB gas is oo.39 pkw oo.27 carbon chge abd their standard chatge is .164 per unit what ever that means While Board Gais charges 00.59 per unit carbon 00.31per unit 7 standard charge of 18 cents a day 5.40 per month. It looks as if Flow has the best price per unit carbon and standard charge


----------



## Moneypit (28 Jul 2011)

I've been wondering about this too as I've received no notification from them either and there's nothing on their website, a bit sneaky if you ask me.


----------



## potnoodler (28 Jul 2011)

definitely didnt get any notification, looks like that is the least of our worries with BG getting approved on a 22% hike in October, this will be passed on , hope its not as cold as last year


----------



## odt (28 Jul 2011)

DMcL1971 said:


> I received my Flogas bill yesterday (I'm on option B) and my supply charge has increased from 16.44c a day to 23.01c a day. I rang Flogas and they said they had increased their charges and had sent out notification to their customers in the last few weeks. I never received any such notification, did anyone here receive it? The lower rate is still show on their website and it mentions no price rise for existing customers.



Thanks for posting this. I have just checked this month's bill and our supply charge has also increased, without any notification. This represents a 40% increase! My first call tomorrow will be to Flogas head office (1850 306 800). No matter what the outcome, I'll be reporting this to the Regulator (01-4000800).


----------



## hadit2here (18 Aug 2011)

i have just spotted this too ... I dont recall any notification either


----------

